# NTSB pushes to enforce speed limits.



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

NTSB pushes to enforce speed limits across the country with new technology


The National Transportation Safety Board is calling on the federal government to start incentivizing carmakers to put smart speed limiter systems in new cars. Here's what that means.




www.wcvb.com


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Imagine how many accidents there would be with these imposed speed limit vehicles on the road impeding the flow of traffic of cars not equipped with such tech…

Stupid idea in my opinion… would take years upon years to get rid of vehicles not equipped.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Imagine how many accidents there would be with these imposed speed limit vehicles on the road impeding the flow of traffic of cars not equipped with such tech…
> 
> Stupid idea in my opinion… would take years upon years to get rid of vehicles not equipped.


took 1 yr to retrofit or dump all TVs for digital. Requiring a speed governor to be in place before getting plates/stickers would be a piece of cake.

(Not saying I support the idea - just that a high-school class project could design a state-wide plan to implement it)

I agree with you: stupid idea. I mean, how else are we going to continue the Darwin Awards and thin the heard by way of natural selection?


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> NTSB pushes to enforce speed limits across the country with new technology
> 
> 
> The National Transportation Safety Board is calling on the federal government to start incentivizing carmakers to put smart speed limiter systems in new cars. Here's what that means.
> ...


I would believe this would come down to some constitutional rights like the right to privacy. I cannot imagine some government agency monitoring my speed on the road. that is my freedom their are taking away.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jedi-Uber said:


> I would believe this would come down to some constitutional rights like the right to privacy. I cannot imagine some government agency monitoring my speed on the road. that is my freedom their are taking away.


Nothing about operating a motor vehicle on public roads warrants any privacy. Certainly not under the US constitution.
Not the requirement to register the vehicle, not the condition of the vehicle (road-worthiness), and not even the operator (who must be licensed)


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jedi-Uber said:


> I would believe this would come down to some constitutional rights like the right to privacy. I cannot imagine some government agency monitoring my speed on the road. that is my freedom their are taking away.


Your speed is monitored all the time. Law enforcement, speed cams, GPS, toll transponders, etc. And some of us get tickets for speeding… lol

They are looking to control your max speed on any given section of road or highway. If the speed limit is posted 45mph your vehicles top speed will be 45. This will impede the flow of traffic in my opinion as it will be hard to pass anyone or even avoid a crash without the ability to move quickly around another vehicle if need be…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Imagine how many accidents there would be with these imposed speed limit vehicles on the road impeding the flow of traffic of cars not equipped with such tech…


I'm not imagining an increase. Are you perchance a traffic safety engineer with access to statistically significant collision data?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Jedi-Uber said:


> that is my freedom


Freedom to ____? Which freedom in the US Constitution is that again?

(Yeah man, that's what I thought)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

A better way to stop speeding asshole drivers.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm not imagining an increase. Are you perchance a traffic safety engineer with access to statistically significant collision data?


Crash data:









NHTSA File Downloads | NHTSA







cdan.nhtsa.gov


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Your speed is monitored all the time. Law enforcement, speed cams, GPS, toll transponders, etc. And some of us get tickets for speeding… lol
> 
> They are looking to control your max speed on any given section of road or highway. If the speed limit is posted 45mph your vehicles top speed will be 45. This will impede the flow of traffic in my opinion as it will be hard to pass anyone or even avoid a crash without the ability to move quickly around another vehicle if need be…


So you are saying that speeding drivers are safer? Really?
Even in your example the speeders are the ones creating the safety issue. 
If everyone stuck to the speed limits there wouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So you are saying that speeding drivers are safer? Really?
> Even in your example the speeders are the ones creating the safety issue.
> If everyone stuck to the speed limits there wouldn’t be an issue.


Keeping up with the flow of traffic is much safer…

For example… it has already been proven that split speed limit zones (one speed limit for cars, a different speed limit for trucks) are not safe.

Placing speed limited cars that are restricted to the speed limit with millions of vehicles that are not speed limited to the speed zone is indeed dangerous…


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> This will impede the flow of traffic in my opinion


 Hard to see how it could impeded the flow. It would impede the ability to break the speed laws, for sure.


> ...as it will be hard to pass anyone or even avoid a crash


 Except that modern cars do a better job of 'avoiding a crash' than humans do, what with all the new safety systems. It's pretty easy to see how such speed limiting systems, combined with safety systems that allow cars to communicate with other vehicles around them and integrated into external municipal computer systems could all but eliminate serious traffic accidents.

Not saying I would enjoy it (I'm a car nut with 4 sports cars!) 
but I can envision such systems as the future of municipal traffic control.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Keeping up with the flow of traffic is much safer…


And automatically controlling the max speed is even safer. 

While the tech could also control 'the flow of traffic', even without that implemented, the proposed system doesn't force anyone to drive slower than they already do (and your implying that it is currently legal to drive above the speed limit in order to pass a slower moving vehicle is incorrect... which means your complaint is that such a system would not allow a driver to break the law by speeding... and that would be my complaint, too)


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Keeping up with the flow of traffic is much safer…
> 
> For example… it has already been proven that split speed limit zones (one speed limit for cars, a different speed limit for trucks) are not safe.
> 
> Placing speed limited cars that are restricted to the speed limit with millions of vehicles that are not speed limited to the speed zone is indeed dangerous…


Keeping the flow of traffic to the speed limit is the safest option. Recommending that everyone be required to exceed the speed limit is ludicrous.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And automatically controlling the max speed is even safer.
> 
> While the tech could also control 'the flow of traffic', even without that implemented, the proposed system doesn't force anyone to drive slower than they already do (and your implying that it is currently legal to drive above the speed limit in order to pass a slower moving vehicle is incorrect... which means your complaint is that such a system would not allow a driver to break the law by speeding... and that would be my complaint, too)





Atavar said:


> Keeping the flow of traffic to the speed limit is the safest option. Recommending that everyone be required to exceed the speed limit is ludicrous.


Please re-read what I wrote. I’m not implying speeding is safer.

I’m saying that putting speed limited vehicles on a road that has numerous non speed limited vehicles is dangerous…

Stop twisting my words.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> So you are saying that speeding drivers are safer? Really?
> Even in your example the speeders are the ones creating the safety issue.
> If everyone stuck to the speed limits there wouldn’t be an issue.


Doesn't sound like you have any real serious experience driving, if we're on the freeway and the cars next to you can only go 65 the car in front of you can only go 65 the car behind you can only go 65 how would for example a car next to you are the car in front of you make room for you to pass and get over how would you be able to speed up so you can get over you can't slow down cuz there's a car behind, if the car to the left or right of you is moving right over into your lane and going to collide with you how would you speed up and move out of the way, is a stupid idea.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh another example you're merging on to the freeway your car can only do 65 but the car that's already on freeway that's approaching emerging Lane doesn't have the governor he's going 75 and 80 now what the hell are you going to do you going to pull over on the curb of the freeway so that car can go by.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Believe it or not you have the system already equipped in newer vehicles and it is hidden in your cruise control.

When you hit the Cruise control to a certain limit you set it up at you have a radar system in the front that will slow your car down at a certain distance, so adjusting that and implementing the new rule isn’t that hard.

It will also be used to make the argument that it will control the gas consumption of your vehicle.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Believe it or not you have the system already equipped in newer vehicles and it is hidden in your cruise control.
> 
> When you hit the Cruise control to a certain limit you set it up at you have a radar system in the front that will slow your car down at a certain distance, so adjusting that and implementing the new rule isn’t that hard.
> 
> It will also be used to make the argument that it will control the gas consumption of your vehicle.


ACC-adaptive cruise control


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Crash data:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not seeing anything here that bolsters your assertion. Maybe you can quote the parts that you feel help your case.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Please re-read what I wrote. I’m not implying speeding is safer.
> 
> I’m saying that putting speed limited vehicles on a road that has numerous non speed limited vehicles is dangerous…
> 
> Stop twisting my words.


I am not twisting your words. Aren’t you saying that the cars that are speed limited would create a hazard and they should keep up with everyone else? So that by not speeding that they are not as safe because the other cars that are speeding are being safer?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Placing speed limited cars that are restricted to the speed limit with millions of vehicles that are not speed limited to the speed zone is indeed dangerous…


 Still need an authoritative source to bolster this assertion.



painfreepc said:


> Oh another example you're merging on to the freeway your car can only do 65 but the car that's already on freeway that's approaching emerging Lane doesn't have the governor he's going 75 and 80 now what the hell are you going to do you going to pull over on the curb of the freeway so that car can go by.


Yes, that's what the laws state should be done. The merger bears the responsibility of adjusting his speed to allow for safe merge. If that means stopping in the emergency lane or on the shoulder, then that's the proper and legal response/solution. One's convenience or lack thereof isn't a determining factor.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Oh another example you're merging on to the freeway your car can only do 65 but the car that's already on freeway that's approaching emerging Lane doesn't have the governor he's going 75 and 80 now what the hell are you going to do you going to pull over on the curb of the freeway so that car can go by.


The entering car is supposed to yield to the traffic they are merging in to. That’s why they put those big old yield signs on the on ramps. 

This is an excellent example of exactly how the speeding traffic (in the slow lane even) is creating a hazard.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The biggest problem I see with all this is that the broadcast speed limit data is wrong as often or more than it is right. On at least three roads leading out of my city I see on any of my maps apps that the digital version of the speed limit stays at 35mph for 5-8 miles after the 60mph sign.
This leads right in to the issue that any remote control of cars carry’s an inherent risk due to the susceptibility to hacking.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> Still need an authoritative source to bolster this assertion.
> 
> Yes, that's what the laws state should be done. The merger bears the responsibility of adjusting his speed to allow for safe merge. If that means stopping in the emergency lane or on the shoulder, then that's the proper and legal response/solution. One's convenience or lack thereof isn't a determining factor.


I guess you are unaware that there are some freeway entryways where you cannot see the oncoming traffic very well like when the entry is up high and you're traveling downhill to transition onto the freeway or some type of weird construction zone thing going on like I said some have lack of serious Driving Experience,

And I failed to understand why you're quoting what the law is, I'm talking about everyday driving situations that we face on the roads.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Doesn't sound like you have any real serious experience driving, if we're on the freeway and the cars next to you can only go 65 the car in front of you can only go 65 the car behind you can only go 65 how would for example a car next to you are the car in front of you make room for you to pass and get over how would you be able to speed up so you can get over you can't slow down cuz there's a car behind, if the car to the left or right of you is moving right over into your lane and going to collide with you how would you speed up and move out of the way, is a stupid idea.


ROFL, I have been driving vehicles of all sizes from motorcycles to semis for longer than you have been wearing pants and I have never been in a multi vehicle accident. I’ve hit a couple deer in my life and I accept blame for those.
I’m confused… if everyone is limited to 65mph why would anyone need to pass?
Are you saying that law abiding drivers should go out of their way to accommodate the drivers that are breaking the law?
If a car was moving laterally to collide with me I would honk and brake to avoid the collision. The car behind me would also be forced to decelerate. Simple solution. That’s drivers Ed 101.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I guess you are unaware that there are some freeway entryways where you cannot see the oncoming traffic very well like when the entry is up high and you're traveling downhill to transition onto the freeway or some type of weird construction zone thing going on like I said some have lack of serious Driving Experience,
> 
> And I failed to understand why you're quoting what the law is, I'm talking about everyday driving situations that we face on the roads.


Again, you should never enter a traffic lane blindly. NEVER. You have mirrors and can turn your head to check traffic. The vehicle entering traffic bears the responsibility to merge safely. The cars already on the freeway have no onus to yield to merging traffic. It is nice and polite if they move over to give space to merging traffic but they are not required to.
It doesn’t matter what kind of visual obstruction there is. When you are merging in to traffic you are required to yield to that traffic. To do anything else means you are a bad driver. If you don’t have sufficient skill to get on the freeway without speeding you are a bad driver. I suggest you re-read your drivers manual.
This stuff is all basic drivers Ed.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> ROFL, I have been driving vehicles of all sizes from motorcycles to semis for longer than you have been wearing pants and I have never been in a multi vehicle accident. I’ve hit a couple deer in my life and I accept blame for those.
> I’m confused… if everyone is limited to 65mph why would anyone need to pass?
> Are you saying that law abiding drivers should go out of their way to accommodate the drivers that are breaking the law?
> If a car was moving laterally to collide with me I would honk and brake to avoid the collision. The car behind me would also be forced to decelerate. Simple solution. That’s drivers Ed 101.


If you've been if you have been driving semis motorcycles whatever longer than I've been wearing pants that you must be well to your 70s maybe even eighties cuz I'm already 60,

When I drive on the freeway I try to keep distance from Cars all the way around my car front back and sides you may have Driving Experience but you lack critical thinking.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Again, you should never enter a traffic lane blindly. You have mirrors and can turn your head to check traffic. The vehicle entering traffic bears the responsibility to merge safely. The cars on the freeway have no onus to yield to merging traffic.
> It doesn’t matter what kind of visual obstruction there is. When you are merging in to traffic you are required to yield to that traffic. To do anything else means you are a bad driver.


First of all in my car the MKZ I cannot just turn my head around all the way to the right and see cars is literally impossible yes I can use my mirror, so what do you do if you have plenty of room to merge onto the freeway but the car approaching doesn't have the speed governor maybe he's even a Tesla he decides to accelerate what is your mirror going to do for you then.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't get it I'm completely lost, I'll give examples why speed limiter might be a bad thing and I get traffic laws quoted to me.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> First of all in my car the MKZ I cannot just turn my head around all the way to the right and see cars is literally impossible yes I can use my mirror, so what do you do if you have plenty of room to merge onto the freeway but the car approaching doesn't have the speed governor maybe he's even a Tesla he decides to accelerate what is your mirror going to do for you then.


I have driven a MKZ. They are very nice cars. You may need to turn your shoulders so that you can turn your head enough to check traffic.
If you can’t see if you have space to safely merge I am at a loss to understand why you think it is safer to do it faster. There is just as likely to be somebody in the spot you won’t look at that is going even faster than you. Forcing an accident at higher speed just increases the damage and injury.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't see how in the hell you would be able to merge onto a busy freeway safely 100% of the time if every car on the freeway has a speed limit of 65, it was already said to me that the cars that are already on the freeway don't have to make room for me since they don't have to make room meaning they don't have to slow down forget it is just ridiculous.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I don't get it I'm completely lost, I'll give examples why speed limiter might be a bad thing and I get traffic laws quoted to me.


Because you are trying to explain why you should break the law when driving. Really dumb idea b


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I don't see how in the hell you would be able to merge onto a busy freeway safely 100% of the time if every car on the freeway has a speed limit of 65


You might have to slow or wait for an opening. This is why you have to leave a space one car length ahead of you for every 10mph of your traveling speed.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Because you are trying to explain why you should break the law when driving. Really dumb idea b


So apparently you think speed limiter is a good thing, you don't see an incident where there could be lots of rear end collisions hey you want it bring it on enjoy


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> If you've been if you have been driving semis motorcycles whatever longer than I've been wearing pants that you must be well to your 70s maybe even eighties cuz I'm already 60,
> 
> When I drive on the freeway I try to keep distance from Cars all the way around my car front back and sides you may have Driving Experience but you lack critical thinking.


I am in my seventies and I actually got my first actual drivers license when I was 13 so I’ll amend my statement. I have been driving longer than you have been alive.
I also keep space around my vehicle on all sides as much as possible. It’s a good thing.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> So apparently you think speed limiter is a good thing, you don't see an incident where there could be lots of rear end collisions hey you want it bring it on enjoy


No, read all my replies. Automatic control of motor vehicles is a stupid idea, but not for the reasons you are putting forth.
Adaptive cruise control on the other hand is great!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Speed limiters on cars are stupid for a number of reasons. 
It is something that is easily hacked and could be used by an evildoer to carjack you by handicapping your car. It could also be used by attacking armies to tie up transportation and make a population more vulnerable.
It is a step toward allowing law enforcement to disable your car by pointing a device at you or entering your license plate number and pushing a button. Max respect to law enforcement but I will choose where I want to pull over.
‘In the case of an emergency, like a passenger having a heart attack, defending against road rage, or maybe something so far fetched as getting out of the way of a tornado you may need to go very fast.
Some times if I am out on my motorcycle and I am alone on the road I can go extremely fast, I do not do this if I can see another vehicle. 175 mph is just fun and exhilarating.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I am not twisting your words. Aren’t you saying that the cars that are speed limited would create a hazard and they should keep up with everyone else? So that by not speeding that they are not as safe because the other cars that are speeding are being safer?


I stand by what I have stated on my posts here. You can interpret it however you want, even if your interpretation is wrong.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I stand by what I have stated on my posts here. You can interpret it however you want, even if your interpretation is wrong.


Fair enough. Quid pro quo.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It would impede the ability to break the speed laws, for sure.


Which is a great reason it will never be adopted in California.
The state and local gov'ts would lose too much revenue from the tickets.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> I am in my seventies and I actually got my first actual drivers license when I was 13 so I’ll amend my statement. I have been driving longer than you have been alive.
> I also keep space around my vehicle on all sides as much as possible. It’s a good thing.


So you admit that keeping space between you and the cars around you is a good thing, so you're on the freeway all cars can only go 65 the car to you left of you the car to your right of you is going 65 which is not a cool thing because there's no way to avoid anything if you had to move left or right so I always speed up just a little bit and then reduce my speed to match the traffic, so the cars are not right next to me so with a speed limiter how exactly what we do that don't tell me you'll slow down what if there's a car behind you so how exactly what this freaking work sounds like you speak out of both sides of your mouth at the same time, you also implying that in your many years of driving you never had a need to speed up not ever.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

One important point I forgot to add you do know the Tesla speeds up to get over right I guess Tesla's breaking the law..lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> So you admit that keeping space between you and the cars around you is a good thing, so you're on the freeway all cars can only go 65 the car to you left of you the car to your right of you is going 65 which is not a cool thing because there's no way to avoid anything if you had to move left or right so I always speed up just a little bit and then reduce my speed to match the traffic, so the cars are not right next to me so with a speed limiter how exactly what we do that don't tell me you'll slow down what if there's a car behind you so how exactly what this freaking work sounds like you speak out of both sides of your mouth at the same time, you also implying that in your many years of driving you never had a need to speed up not ever.


If I’m going down the highway and somebody is tailgating I will slow down 5-10 mph, then back to the speed limit, rinse lather and repeat until they back off. I have better control of the space in front me.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

never say never.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Federal Government can implement these rulings and force States to obey or they lose Federal Highway Money which States like California will need.

The thing is if the Federal Government wanted to do something then lower the speed limit back to 55 and make it law that no car can pass that speed limit.

I ain’t saying that I would support it but if they wanted to do something then do it all the way.

For those that proclaim it is your Constitutional right to speed, well no and truthfully your right to drive is a privilege that is controlled by the State and can be revoked at any given moment within the rules that the State has for driving and evoking someone privilege.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> One important point I forgot to add you do know the Tesla speeds up to get over right I guess Tesla's breaking the law..lol


The theory is you leave a little headroom for that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Only way I see it can work is if the car is limited set to 65 it will have to be allowed to do short bursts say up to 70 or 75 it is not going to work if every car around you is going 65 and can only go 65.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Only way I see it can work is if the car is limited set to 65 it will have to be allowed to do short bursts say up to 70 or 75 it is not going to work if every car around you is going 65 and can only go 65.


Atavar is trying to drive you crazy, and you keep falling for it… lol

He must have been very proud to drive his JBHunt truck speed limited to 55 while blocking an entire freeway because he could not move any faster… 🤣


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Atavar is trying to drive you crazy, and you keep falling for it… lol
> 
> He must have been very proud to drive his JBHunt truck speed limited to 55 while blocking an entire freeway because he could not move any faster… 🤣


None of my trucks were speed limited, though I will admit that when loaded they needed a good long runway to get up to speed or stop. 
If you want to drive something fun out Fire Department had an old pumper with a 1000 gallon tank with no baffles. When you came to a stop the water sloshed and the truck stopped about six times. 
Even more fun is driving a sugar beet truck through a plowed field two feet from the harvester that was loading the truck while moving.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Atavar is trying to drive you crazy, and you keep falling for it… lol
> 
> He must have been very proud to drive his JBHunt truck speed limited to 55 while blocking an entire freeway because he could not move any faster… 🤣


I realize that after his last post because his reply had absolutely nothing to do with my freaking comment, his tailgating comment had nothing to do with not being able to pass cars that are going the same speed as you, the sad part is I've seen people on the freeway actually doing what he was joking around about.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I realize that after his last post because his reply had absolutely nothing to do with my freaking comment, his tailgating comment had nothing to do with not being able to pass cars that are going the same speed as you, the sad part is I've seen people on the freeway actually doing what he was joking around about.





painfreepc said:


> don't tell me you'll slow down what if there's a car behind you so how exactly


My tailgating comment was because you asked what I would do if someone was behind me and how I would create space there, so it was relevant.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> My tailgating comment was because you asked what I would do if someone was behind me and how I would create space there, so it was relevant.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> So you admit that keeping space between you and the cars around you is a good thing, so you're on the freeway all cars can only go 65 the car to you left of you the car to your right of you is going 65 which is not a cool thing because there's no way to avoid anything if you had to move left or right so I always speed up just a little bit and then reduce my speed to match the traffic, so the cars are not right next to me so with a speed limiter how exactly what we do that don't tell me you'll slow down what if there's a car behind you so how exactly what this freaking work sounds like you speak out of both sides of your mouth at the same time, you also implying that in your many years of driving you never had a need to speed up not ever.





painfreepc said:


> View attachment 681093


lol. Are we back in 6th grade now?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> None of my trucks were speed limited, though I will admit that when loaded they needed a good long runway to get up to speed or stop.
> If you want to drive something fun out Fire Department had an old pumper with a 1000 gallon tank with no baffles. When you came to a stop the water sloshed and the truck stopped about six times.
> Even more fun is driving a sugar beet truck through a plowed field two feet from the harvester that was loading the truck while moving.


How many years were you in trucking…? I was about 25 years, which at one point I had a fleet of 13 semi trucks…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Just off and on for a couple decades, usually side work for the corporations I worked my day job for. One of the benefits of working for Boeing at the time was they would pay for education and professional certifications, including commercial drivers licenses (If you passed). At one point I was certified to drive pretty much anything with wheels and any cargo. It became sort of a hobby to see how many certs I could get. Boeing really wanted me to have explosive and Hazmat (we made cannons and machine guns) and after I got those I was a pretty popular guy to have to do double duty as engineer/driver on deployments. I was amazed to discover that driving explosives paid better than being an electronics engineer. 
I have always admired professIonal truck drivers. In that crowd you saw the best people and the worst people, but not too many average people.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Just off and on for a couple decades, usually side work for the corporations I worked my day job for. One of the benefits of working for Boeing at the time was they would pay for education and professional certifications, including commercial drivers licenses (If you passed). At one point I was certified to drive pretty much anything with wheels and any cargo. It became sort of a hobby to see how many certs I could get. Boeing really wanted me to have explosive and Hazmat (we made cannons and machine guns) and after I got those I was a pretty popular guy to have to do double duty as engineer/driver on deployments. I was amazed to discover that driving explosives paid better than being an electronics engineer.
> I have always admired professIonal truck drivers. In that crowd you saw the best people and the worst people, but not too many average people.


I only did hazmat when I first started driving trucks… did propane delivery. Nothing like getting instant frost bite when a seal would blow and liquid would pour into your gloves. The good old days… lol


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> some have lack of serious Driving Experience,


 yeah...

Only 800k lifetime miles.
Only one at fault accident at age 17 while under the influence of Rx codeine after dental surgery.
Only one other accident at age 22 when another person hit my car from behind while stopped at stop sign.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> And I failed to understand why you're quoting what the law is


Because the laws are what defines right from wrong. The merger bears the responsibility of adjusting his speed to allow for safe merge.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> Because the laws are what defines right from wrong. The merger bears the responsibility of adjusting his speed to allow for safe merge.


I'm tired of being baited, for me this discussion is closed.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I'm tired of being baited, for me this discussion is closed.


Then quit saying stupid stuff like speeding is safer. Lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Which is a great reason it will never be adopted in California.
> The state and local gov'ts would lose too much revenue from the tickets.


I can't really envision this type of control & tech being implemented in any areas other than urban settings and busy, congested suburbs. There would be no need in wide open areas. I remember the silliness of the 55 mph speed limits during the oil crises of the '70's - it was absurd in the rural areas of CA highways and Oklahoma, TX, MY WY - most of the country! But it made perfect sense in the cities and suburbs where most people were driving.

I can easily see this type of tech being of huge benefit in school zones, inner city highways, hospital zones, etc. But I would only support it if it were implemented on motorcycles, too so that we could prevent that 1 asshole on every road that insists that the traffic laws don't apply to bikers, lol!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I can't really envision this type of control & tech being implemented in any areas other than urban settings and busy, congested suburbs. There would be no need in wide open areas. I remember the silliness of the 55 mph speed limits during the oil crises of the '70's - it was absurd in the rural areas of CA highways and Oklahoma, TX, MY WY - most of the country! But it made perfect sense in the cities and suburbs where most people were driving.
> 
> I can easily see this type of tech being of huge benefit in school zones, inner city highways, hospital zones, etc. But I would only support it if it were implemented on motorcycles, too so that we could prevent that 1 asshole on every road that insists that the traffic laws don't apply to bikers, lol!


Don’t need big brother watching me on top of all the apps that already do… lol


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

OMFG. Those have you been speeding alerts from Uber. In Houston Ubers gps navigation stays on the feeder so I’ll be on a highway with a 65 MPH speed limit and the Uber app says 35 MPH speed limit. That is a safety distraction to drivers to have something flashing red on your phone.


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

Even when the GPS is accurate speed limit 65MPH it stays red unless I slow down to 69MPH at that point I am a hazard as it is just as dangerous driving slow as speeding as I get passed by every other car on the highway. In my rear view mirror a text and drive driver breaks behind me to switch lanes and pass me.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ubermillionaire said:


> OMFG. Those have you been speeding alerts from Uber. In Houston Ubers gps navigation stays on the feeder so I’ll be on a highway with a 65 MPH speed limit and the Uber app says 35 MPH speed limit. That is a safety distraction to drivers to have something flashing red on your phone.


You can disable speeding alerts in the app settings…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Then quit saying stupid stuff like speeding is safer. Lol


If we all still living in 5 to 15 years when this is implemented on most cars on the road you see how well it don't work, you can quote all the traffic laws you want, talk about real world driving there are times when you need to speed up that's for safety reasons,

I feel like I am being baited even replying to your comment,

Like I said even a Tesla Model autopilot will speed up to merge into traffic there's a few YouTube videos showing that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

So I will ask this question… why are vehicles currently governed for 120-140 or even more mph? Seems illogical… no?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So I will ask this question… why are vehicles currently governed for 120-140 or even more mph? Seems illogical… no?


Because of market demands. It has nothing do do with safety.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> If we all still living in 5 to 15 years when this is implemented on most cars on the road you see how well it don't work, you can quote all the traffic laws you want, talk about real world driving there are times when you need to speed up that's for safety reasons,
> 
> I feel like I am being baited even replying to your comment,
> 
> Like I said even a Tesla Model autopilot will speed up to merge into traffic there's a few YouTube videos showing that.


Regardless of speed governers, faster does not equal safer. You’re deluding yourself if you think it is.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> If we all still living in 5 to 15 years when this is implemented on most cars on the road you see how well it don't work, you can quote all the traffic laws you want, talk about real world driving there are times when you need to speed up that's for safety reasons,
> 
> I feel like I am being baited even replying to your comment,
> 
> Like I said even a Tesla Model autopilot will speed up to merge into traffic there's a few YouTube videos showing that.


But the Tesla does not maintain that speed after merging. Faster is not safer. If you drive properly you do not have to exceed the speed limit to be safe.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> But the Tesla does not maintain that speed after merging. Faster is not safer. If you drive properly you do not have to exceed the speed limit to be safe.


Wow you guess admitted that you know the Tesla autopilot speeds up to change lanes are merging to traffic but you're going to say that's okay cuz it reduces the speed ,

More double talk more people talking out of both sides of their mouth at the same time, which makes this conversation look like baiting, where did I say faster is safer I said sometimes we need to speed up to merge in the traffic sometimes we need to speed up to maybe avoid a collision, what did I say speed up merging the traffic and maintain that speed where did I say that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Wow you guess admitted that you know the Tesla autopilot speeds up to change lanes are merging to traffic but you're going to say that's okay cuz it reduces the speed ,
> 
> More double talk more people talking out of both sides of their mouth at the same time, which makes this conversation look like baiting, where did I say faster is safer I said sometimes we need to speed up to merge in the traffic sometimes we need to speed up to maybe avoid a collision, what did I say speed up merging the traffic and maintain that speed where did I say that.


Just because it can doesn’t mean you should.
What you really need to do is find a safe clear space to merge in to. Pushing your way in to traffic at even high speed is just foolish.
You don’t ‘need’ to go faster to merge, you just choose to ignore right of way and do it anyway. 
If your driving skills are so bad that it’s the only way you can merge you should improve your skills.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Because of market demands. It has nothing do do with safety.


How many people have you ever seen drive such speeds on roadways or freeways…? So what market demand? Car speed has no relation to its power.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Regardless of speed governers, faster does not equal safer. You’re deluding yourself if you think it is.


Keeping up with the flow of traffic is the safest way to drive, on a highway for instance. I’m not condoning speeding by saying that. But there is a bigger chance of a slow poke causing an accident by not keeping up with the flow…

You can actually be ticketed for impeding the flow of traffic, even if you are doing the speed limit and everyone else is speeding…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> How many people have you ever seen drive such speeds on roadways or freeways…? So what market demand? Car speed has no relation to its power.


I can see it now. Here is the 2023 Corvette, top speed 65mph. 
How many of those do you think they will sell. That’s market demand.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Just because it can doesn’t mean you should.
> What you really need to do is find a safe clear space to merge in to. Pushing your way in to traffic at even high speed is just foolish.
> You don’t ‘need’ to go faster to merge, you just choose to ignore right of way and do it anyway.
> If your driving skills are so bad that it’s the only way you can merge you should improve your skills.


I’m beginning to think that you are the person that causes everyone behind you on an acceleration ramp to come to a screeching halt… lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Keeping up with the flow of traffic is the safest way to drive, on a highway for instance. I’m not condoning speeding by saying that. But there is a bigger chance of a slow poke causing an accident by not keeping up with the flow…
> 
> You can actually be ticketed for impeding the flow of traffic, even if you are doing the speed limit and everyone else is speeding…


How many people going over the minimum speed do you know who were ticketed for impeding traffic. 
If there is an accident because a speeder overtook someone driving the speed limit the fault is with the speeder. THEY caused the accident. Not the law abiding driver.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I can see it now. Here is the 2023 Corvette, top speed 65mph.
> How many of those do you think they will sell. That’s market demand.


So now you are assuming that people only by sports cars because they can go fast. That is not necessarily why they are purchased.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> How many people going over the minimum speed do you know who were ticketed for impeding traffic.
> If there is an accident because a speeder overtook someone driving the speed limit the fault is with the speeder. THEY caused the accident. Not the law abiding driver.


I have seen it a few times… I have driven well over 2 million miles in my lifetime.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’m beginning to think that you are the person that causes everyone behind you on an acceleration ramp to come to a screeching halt… lol


Lol, not me. But I bet you are one of the dodo’s that changes lanes during a turn or drives in the oncoming traffic lane when turning left. 
or are you saying doing that is safer too?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have seen it a few times… I have driven well over 2 million miles in my lifetime.


2 million is far in my rear view mirror.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Lol, not me. But I bet you are one of the dodo’s that changes lanes during a turn or drives in the oncoming traffic lane when turning left.
> or are you saying doing that is safer too?


Oncoming how? Straight on or blocking opposing traffic?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Just because it can doesn’t mean you should.
> What you really need to do is find a safe clear space to merge in to. Pushing your way in to traffic at even high speed is just foolish.
> You don’t ‘need’ to go faster to merge, you just choose to ignore right of way and do it anyway.
> If your driving skills are so bad that it’s the only way you can merge you should improve your skills.


Wow dude I'm 60 years old been driving since I was 12 not legally obviously but I had to for family reasons, been doing transportation for 20 years plus, I never even had a freaking fender bender and you're going to tell me I'm a bad driver, and then you're going to say it's okay for the Tesla to do it but us human shouldn't, so I guess you one of the ones who think that technology is perfect better than a good or great human driver, I drive the Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks that technology is not perfect why do you think so many people are dying in that damn car,

Damn car can't even see small animals and small kids and road debris that could easily mess up your car or maybe even cause your death, and it will not automatically break under certain conditions to avoid a collision, I've seen it happened, not something I need to see on YouTube.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> 2 million is far in my rear view mirror.


I bet it is…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Wow dude I'm 60 years old been driving since I was 12 not legally obviously but I had to for family reasons, been doing transportation for 20 years plus, I never even had a freaking fender bender and you're going to tell me I'm a bad driver, and then you're going to say it's okay for the Tesla to do it but us human shouldn't, so I guess you one of the ones who think that technology is perfect better than a good or great human driver, I drive the Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks that technology is not perfect why do you think so many people are dying in that damn car,
> 
> Damn car can't even see small animals and small kids and road debris that could easily mess up your car or maybe even cause your death, and it will not automatically break under certain conditions to avoid a collision, I've seen it happened, not something I need to see on YouTube.


So all those things Tesla does wrong and you pick one of them to be the foundation of your argument that speeding is safer? Get a grip. 
And I have been driving since I was 13 legally. 
Almost always slowing and or avoiding are better options to avoid an accident than accelerating in to traffic.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So all those things Tesla does wrong and you pick one of them to be the foundation of your argument that speeding is safer? Get a grip.
> And I have been driving since I was 13 legally.
> Almost always slowing and or avoiding are better options to avoid an accident than accelerating in to traffic.


It’s called an ACCELERATION RAMP for a reason…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> So all those things Tesla does wrong and you pick one of them to be the foundation of your argument that speeding is safer? Get a grip.
> And I have been driving since I was 13 legally.
> Almost always slowing and or avoiding are better options to avoid an accident than accelerating in to traffic.


I don't know why I keep typing cuz it seems like I'm just totally being baited for fun just to see what my reply is, I made the example of the statement because the DMV code book was quoted, that we are not allowed to speed up on a freeway ramp to merge into traffic that we are not allowed to speed up to change lanes, that we're not allowed to speed up to avoid Collision it’s laws that were quoted to me, my statement is the model Tesla 3 on autopilot does it all the time so it must be breaking the law maybe you better call your congressman so they can get on Tesla's ass.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I don't know why I keep typing cuz it seems like I'm just totally being baited for fun just to see what my reply is, I made the example of the statement because the DMV code book was quoted, that we are not allowed to speed up on a freeway ramp to merge into traffic that we are not allowed to speed up to change lanes, that we're not allowed to speed up to avoid Collision it’s laws that were quoted to me, my statement is the model Tesla 3 on autopilot does it all the time so it must be breaking the law maybe you better call your congressman so they can get on Tesla's ass.


Using a poorly designed automobile to justify your arguments isn’t really working. 
try again


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Using a poorly designed automobile to justify your arguments isn’t really working.
> try again


By the way, I am not baiting you, but I am not going to just let your flawed arguments and unsafe advice stand.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I don't know why I keep typing cuz it seems like I'm just totally being baited for fun just to see what my reply is, I made the example of the statement because the DMV code book was quoted, that we are not allowed to speed up on a freeway ramp to merge into traffic that we are not allowed to speed up to change lanes, that we're not allowed to speed up to avoid Collision it’s laws that were quoted to me, my statement is the model Tesla 3 on autopilot does it all the time so it must be breaking the law maybe you better call your congressman so they can get on Tesla's ass.


Just because something is a law, doesn’t mean it shouldn’t be overruled by common sense… given a particular situation.

And some laws were written when there was way less traffic on the road than there is today.

There is no way to justify not being able to gain speed on an acceleration ramp when trying to merge into traffic… merging at the flow of traffic is much safer.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Just because something is a law, doesn’t mean it shouldn’t be overruled by common sense… given a particular situation.
> 
> And some laws were written when there was way less traffic on the road than there is today.
> 
> There is no way to justify not being able to gain speed on an acceleration ramp when trying to merge into traffic… merging at the flow of traffic is much safer.


You absolutely need to accelerate on an on ramp. I have never said you didn’t. 
What I did (try to) say is that it is unsafe to accelerate in to traffic. You should already have your forward speed before you get to the end of the ramp. 
Then trying to say you can’t look over your shoulder in your fancy car to check traffic so the alternative is to go faster is just bad. 
BTW ,I ran in to exactly that situation in Arizona. A snowbird turned left in front of me while I was on my motorcycle and he missed hitting me by inches. When the Sheriff showed up the old guy blamed it on his wife because she wouldn’t go to the store even though she knew his rheumatism wouldn’t let him turn his head when he drove. Expired license, expired plates and no insurance. They towed his car. The Sheriff thanked me for not shooting the cantankerous geezer.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Just because something is a law, doesn’t mean it shouldn’t be overruled by common sense… given a particular situation.
> 
> And some laws were written when there was way less traffic on the road than there is today.
> 
> There is no way to justify not being able to gain speed on an acceleration ramp when trying to merge into traffic… merging at the flow of traffic is much safer.


So are you saying it is ok to disregard a law because _you_ don’t agree with it?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> So are you saying it is ok to disregard a law because _you_ don’t agree with it?


This whole discussion has turned ridiculously stupid, because it's starting to read like a few of you drive in some DMV law book driver simulation of driving maybe you need to take off the VR goggles and go drive in the real world.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> This whole discussion has turned ridiculously stupid, because it's starting to read like a few of you drive in some DMV law book driver simulation of driving maybe you need to take off the VR goggles and go drive in the real world.


So do you think it’s ok to disregard a law because you don’t agree with it? Or if it’s inconvenient at the moment?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

This Old Lady Adheres to Road Signs All the Times


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> This Old Lady Adheres to Road Signs All the Times
> View attachment 681313


And it looks like she’s not injured and her car is not smashed. Good job grannie!
So do you think it’s ok to disregard a law because you don’t agree with it? Or if it’s inconvenient at the moment?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So are you saying it is ok to disregard a law because _you_ don’t agree with it?


No. I am saying that there can be extenuating or mitigating circumstances that may cause someone to disregard a law.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You can actually be ticketed for impeding the flow of traffic, even if you are doing the speed limit and everyone else is speeding…


One can be cited for literally anything. Regardless it won't hold up in a courtroom. I can promise you that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> No. I am saying that there can be extenuating or mitigating circumstances that may cause someone to disregard a law.


And that IYHO makes disregarding the law ok because why?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> And that IYHO makes disregarding the law ok because why?


And you keep asking the same question over and over again… why?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> And you keep asking the same question over and over again… why?


Because you don’t answer the question


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Because you don’t answer the question


Wrong answer…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Wrong answer…


So why do you think it’s ok to disregard the law when you feel like it or when it’s inconvenient for you?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So why do you think it’s ok to disregard the law when you feel like it or when it’s inconvenient for you?


Scroll back… I dare you… double dare you…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Scroll back… I dare you… double dare you…


So why do you think it’s ok to disregard the law when you feel like it or when it’s inconvenient for you?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So why do you think it’s ok to disregard the law when you feel like it or when it’s inconvenient for you?


Scroll back… I dare you… double dare you…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So why do you think it’s ok to disregard the law when you feel like it or when it’s inconvenient for you? Don’t give me that extenuating circumstances crap.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So why do you think it’s ok to disregard the law when you feel like it or when it’s inconvenient for you? Don’t give me that extenuating circumstances crap.


I have already answered you…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have already answered you…


What did you say? All I saw was some pap about extenuating circumstances. Do you think that makes it ok to disregard the law?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> What did you say? All I saw was some pap about extenuating circumstances. Do you think that makes it ok to disregard the law?


Your keyboard will run out of ink soon due to your repetition…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Your keyboard will run out of ink soon due to your repetition…


What did you say? All I saw was some pap about extenuating circumstances. Do you think that makes it ok to disregard the law?
Or are you just spouting off?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> What did you say? All I saw was some pap about extenuating circumstances. Do you think that makes it ok to disregard the law?
> Or are you just spouting off?


You said what?? You have a problem with your spout?? Do ya need a plumber or an urologist?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol. When you are losing an argument just resort to fourth grade tactics. That way people can see how smart you really are.
Kids are funny.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Lol. When you are losing an argument just resort to fourth grade tactics. That way people can see how smart you really are.
> Kids are funny.


LOL… 

this is the internet my friend, I can be as smart or as dumb as I want to be… 😊

PS: there was no argument to lose


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> LOL…
> 
> this is the internet my friend, I can be as smart or as dumb as I want to be… 😊
> 
> PS: there was no argument to lose


Feel free to revert to your level of dumbness. 

Faster is not safer.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Feel free to revert to your level of dumbness.
> 
> Faster is not safer.


When and where did anyone say faster is safer, in the process of implementing the speed limiter to newer cars and there were obviously still be cars on the road that can go faster than 65 this is going to be a safety issue you can tell me or try to convince me anyway you want to, there's going to be situation where the slow cars that can only go 65 are traveling 65 and safely get over car behind it is approaching at 80 this is not going to work wait and see mark my words bookmark this f**** trend, I drive in the real world not in a VR headgear simulation that you seem to see or think it exists I don't know if you being a keyboard clown or if you're absolutely serious.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Feel free to revert to your level of dumbness.
> 
> Faster is not safer.


Oh look everyone we have a keyboard warrior… lol
He can call people names… wahhh wahhh 
I’m not answering you again… feel free to search the thread for my answer…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You didn’t answer.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes I did… 

Conversations with you are just a literal waste of time…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Yes I did…
> 
> Conversations with you are just a literal waste of time…


All you said was extenuating circumstances. So you feel like you can disregard the law when it is convenient to you?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Oh goodie another lame troll… say something original. Oh wait, that’s beyond your 3rd grade education.


Lol. You’re the one with grade school tactics.
I have two engineering degrees. What do you have?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Lol. You’re the one with grade school tactics.
> I have two engineering degrees. What do you have?


I have two middle fingers that when hand is extended can point vertical does that count.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Oh goodie another lame troll… say something original. Oh wait, that’s beyond your 3rd grade education.





painfreepc said:


> I have two middle fingers that when hand is extended can point vertical does that count.


only if you’re in grade school.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Lol. You’re the one with grade school tactics.
> I have two engineering degrees. What do you have?


Two engineering degrees and ya drove a truck for a living… see how well those degrees helped you… lol

I owned 2 businesses… one was a multi-million dollar entity… that allowed me to retire when I was 42.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Just had a situation this morning around 5:00 a.m. I'm on the freeway passenger and back seat cruise control set at 69 because I do not go 70 or faster without asking my passenger, car on my left side in my blind spot right off of my rear left fender he starts to get over I don't know what his problem was don't know if he was drunk or what but he was about to literally about to hit my left rear fender I'm going 69 so since the law says were not supposed to speed what was I supposed to do I can see him do it and I had plenty of time well I stepped on the gas I broke the law sorry about that I guess they better come put the silver bracelets on me.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Just had a situation this morning around 5:00 a.m. I'm on the freeway passenger and back seat cruise control set at 69 because I do not go 70 or faster without asking my passenger, car on my left side in my blind spot right off of my rear left fender he starts to get over I don't know what his problem was don't know if he was drunk or what but he was about to literally about to hit my left rear fender I'm going 69 so since the law says were not supposed to speed what was I supposed to do I can see him do it and I had plenty of time well I stepped on the gas I broke the law sorry about that I guess they better come put the silver bracelets on me.


I’ll wait for @Atavar to repeat himself…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Remember that thing truckers did years ago on the freeway when they all lined up side by side in the lanes to slow the freeway down, if they actually try to implement this speed limiter on cars then that's what some people ought to do they do the same thing get together line up their cars on the freeway and do 65 can't be against the law right speed limit is 65 that would be a sight to see.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Just had a situation this morning around 5:00 a.m. I'm on the freeway passenger and back seat cruise control set at 69 because I do not go 70 or faster without asking my passenger, car on my left side in my blind spot right off of my rear left fender he starts to get over I don't know what his problem was don't know if he was drunk or what but he was about to literally about to hit my left rear fender I'm going 69 so since the law says were not supposed to speed what was I supposed to do I can see him do it and I had plenty of time well I stepped on the gas I broke the law sorry about that I guess they better come put the silver bracelets on me.


Um, slow down move Over and let him by. Slowing will get you away from him faster than accelerating.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’ll wait for @Atavar to repeat himself…


I’m still waiting for you to explain why laws don’t apply to you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ROFL. I am still waiting to hear why the laws don’t apply to you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Atavar said:


> 2 million is far in my rear view mirror.


7 million is far in my rear-view.


----------

